# Social chameleon?



## Noir (Jun 20, 2014)

tanstaafl28 said:


> How about accents? If I talk to anyone long enough, I even begin to pick up their accent too.


I do that too, unconsciously. That was very obvious when I was young, nowadays I am trying to stay true(er) to myself.


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

Fe is definitely the trait that make you a "Chameleon, because they are harmony seekers. although I do not conform, if you place me in different environments, you will find me talking about or doing things that's acceptable in that environment. Also I treat different people differently base on their individual personalities. there are some people I am playful with, and there people who I am more serious with, it all depends on who. Fi types do not do this, and I have a ISFP acquaintance that unknowingly push other people's buttons because she is unaware.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Noir said:


> I do that too, unconsciously. That was very obvious when I was young, nowadays I am trying to stay true(er) to myself.


I have to find where I read this, but has to do with some people having a specific social trait that allows them to better communicate with others. They pick up and use language, colloquialisms, and accents, more quickly as a means of making interactions between different peoples easier. 

Humans 'subconsciously mimic other accents', psychologists claim


----------



## Ksara (Feb 13, 2014)

Xahhakatar said:


> That's kind of what I was trying to say. I suppose it could work that way, but I don't want to make people upset. I already make everybody upset.


You didn't upset me, you didn't make everyone upset


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

Ksara said:


> You didn't upset me, you didn't make everyone upset


Generally everybody. For example, it is currently Christmas, and my entire family is miserable because I'm whining because I want sympathy because my iTunes account is not working and not letting me buy songs that I tried to buy because my mom got me an iTunes card for Christmas that was more expensive than any of the games that I asked her to get anyways. It's never my fault, but I'm always the scapegoat.


----------



## Ksara (Feb 13, 2014)

slothpop said:


> My ISFP type 9 brother does that all the time. He likes to talk about video games. My sister and I (both Fe-users) have to "teach" him how to know when to stop talking about video games, since he doesn't recognize that other people get bored.


Yeah I do that, lately though it is about all the mbti stuff haha. I do try to find people I think would be interested in the subject, I don't however raise the subject again if it has been received negatively.

My dad does a similar thing too about any subject (once went on about the pizza tray he was holding in his hand haha). He's good at making small talk but talks a lot. I was thinking he may be an ISTP.
If Fe is to do with being a social chameleon I wonder how it's placement in the stack affects this blending in.


----------



## Ksara (Feb 13, 2014)

tanstaafl28 said:


> I have to find where I read this, but has to do with some people having a specific social trait that allows them to better communicate with others. They pick up and use language, colloquialisms, and accents, more quickly as a means of making interactions between different peoples easier.
> 
> Humans 'subconsciously mimic other accents', psychologists claim


I read somewhere that humans have mirror neurons. They allow us to subconsciously mirror other people. This helps us to know how others feel and allows us to emphasize. I think they may also help babies develop their emotions then feelings, that is copying others facial expressions and body language that they associate with emotions. I guess there is some truth to monkey see monkey do.


----------

